# Peep eliminator and hostage rest



## Eric H (Sep 5, 2007)

hello all, long time member/lurker with his first review. 
I shoot a matthews switcback xt and recently went with the above set up. I had the standard peep kisser button set up. As I wear glasses I thought the peep eliminator would be easier to sight adjust with fogging issues.
Well my report... the peep eliminator, well i was dead on at 20 yds but was all over the place at farther yardages. It must be me but I could not get used to moving my anchor point to see different pins. The owner of the product is extemly helpfull and the product is well made. It does not suit my hunting needs , however if I was shooting a single pin this sight would work well, you can really dial it in.
The hostage rest, after reading many rave reviews I decieded to give it a try. Well the mount for my matthews sits about 1-2" behind the handle, which I dislike as well as prevents shooting 5" vanes. that was enough for me so back on went the whisker biscut. Also on the hostage the top load is much more difficult than the whisker biscut. 
So what was my lesson? Stick with what works, not all new stuff is better. I do think I will give a drop away rest a try............................:wink:


----------



## Goosehunter29 (Aug 15, 2008)

you are using the peep eliminator incorrectly. You set the 20 yard.... then alway maintain that anchor point. Then you just aim to the correct pin while maintaining the crosshairs in the 20 yard pin.


At least that is what I think ????:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I love my Peep Eliminator got my first robin hood with one. There is a couple ways you can set it up..

1. If you want to use multiple pins.
You would set the rifle sight to align with the bottom pin. When you draw your bow and come to your anchor point your bottom pin will always be locked in the V. Now move your bow arm down untill the correct pin is on target.
2. Using single pin.
sight it in at 20 yards align V notch so the pin is nested in the bottom of the notch. Now all you have to do is lower your anchor slightly. Your pin will move to the top of the V giving you an additional ten yards. 

Bob


----------

